# Pet food delivery



## Mary Spencer (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all,
I just moved to England with my lovely dogs and one of my work mates informed me of this company that delivers my pet food to my door. Being in a new country and culture I was a bit hesitant to try this but it has really helped me and my dogs settle in. The people are extemely friendly kind and helpful. I was so delighted with my collegue I wished to pass it on to you all.

petshopbowl.co.uk

Any other helpful information for my dogs and I is always appreciated.

Bye,

Mary S.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i bought a 15kg bag of burns alert for dai from petshopbowl and the food was a great price and fast delivery.


----------



## lexi612 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Mary,

I have been buying James Well beloved form them for the past 4 months and they have been absolutely wonderful. I recommend them to friends as well, very happy you found them and welcome to the country! 

rgs

Athos & Ralph the dogs


----------

